# Lost: Tinks, Border Collie



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm posting this on behalf of another (ex) member.

Tinks - a small black and white border collie went missing from Brierley Forest, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire, NG17 at around 2.30pm on 2nd December 2009.



























*
*IMPORTANT* If you find Tinks please be very careful when approaching her, she is very wary of people she doesn't know and may bite. If in doubt please don't risk it and just call us.*

Call: 01623 460082

Please spread the word and if you're in the area keep an eye out!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Just to let you know that Tinks has been found


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww , I just now read this with my heart in my mouth ... im sooo pleased she's back home safe and sound


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank God, so pleased for you


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Im so pleased she's been found   well done xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG so glad she's been found :thumbup1:


----------

